# Need Help, buds. Need Windows VPS host



## Jackwebbby (Sep 4, 2017)

I would like to find the most reliable place for vBulletin hosting service.

Is VPS hosting ok for this?
What are your views on superbithost.com and their vps hosting deals (windows)? Are they trustworthy?
Have seen that libertyvps.net also supports these features within their hosting plans.
Do you think that they can be a good option for me?
What host would you choose? Why?
What alternative can you recommend me for comparison?


----------



## HiFormance (Sep 5, 2017)

Why not start with shared hosting? If not then what is your budget?


----------



## River (Sep 6, 2017)

How big is the forum? Are you looking to migrate an existing forum to a new host, or starting up a new forum?

For the former, I'd say depending on size, a VPS is the way to go. The Latter, you may be able to get away with shared.

Forums, especially ones like vBul that are older and clunkier, tend to be tricky. Sometimes they need optimization and other stuff on the server side to run smoothly, which is where a VPS comes in really handy. But that's only once you get big enough that there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Hostingsource (Sep 7, 2017)

With the right web hosting company, your business web site can be much easier than you think. There are so many web based design tools and marketing tools included in web hosting packages, that you really don't need to know much about html, programming, or otherwise.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (Sep 7, 2017)

Guess really the question would be do you need managed or unmanaged Hosting. With VPS you have the option of going with KVM which will cost a little more or you can go with OpenVZ which will help out on budget needs. 

On the two host you posted I have not clue who they are so I can't say anything good or bad about them.


----------



## Nicochico (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't even trust my wife to have my credit card #, do you think I'm going to trust a web hosting provider with it? heck NO.. I'm sure a hosting company wouldn't just steal my money from me, but then again, you never know, but for me, its just the point of the matter, I want a host who can accommodate for my needs, and paypal is something I feel is important, and if its important to me, it should be important to them as well, right? because a host should want your business, not lecture or try to blow you off.


----------



## Ostins (Sep 14, 2017)

What is the refund policy during the trial period? Most providers’ trials are not truly free – you’ll end up paying for the service, but get your money back if you are unsatisfied. That said, what does that refund entail?


----------



## Criot (Sep 15, 2017)

You could have a look at BuyVM, they include Windows License for free with their VPS' - Most other providers you'd need to obtain your own license in addition to the VPS cost. Also take into account you'll need a KVM based VPS for Windows.


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Do not compromise what had been planned about for the web site just to meet the level of what can just be offered with the cheap web hosting package. Try to search for other cheap web hosting packages that offer the applications needed for the web site.


----------



## Orestock (Oct 17, 2017)

I moved all my sites to SuperbitHost.com: great pricing, friendly user interface, excellent support and decent uptime.
I've never had a problem with billing and my account gets renewed yearly without problem or additional charges.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Oct 19, 2017)

Jackwebbby said:


> I would like to find the most reliable place for vBulletin hosting service.
> 
> Is VPS hosting ok for this?
> What are your views on superbithost.com and their vps hosting deals (windows)? Are they trustworthy?
> ...



You can host vBulletin outside of a Windows environment. What location are you looking for? I know this post is a little odd but you never did mention it.


----------



## Kostoprav (Nov 10, 2017)

Although libertyvps.net is the only host i have ever needed to use, they still provide top quality hosting.
Their prices are extremely competitive, but also their staff are extremely helpful. They have immediately fixed my problems.


----------



## Anniego Server (Nov 16, 2017)

Nicochico said:


> I don't even trust my wife to have my credit card #, do you think I'm going to trust a web hosting provider with it? heck NO.. I'm sure a hosting company wouldn't just steal my money from me, but then again, you never know, but for me, its just the point of the matter, I want a host who can accommodate for my needs, and paypal is something I feel is important, and if its important to me, it should be important to them as well, right? because a host should want your business, not lecture or try to blow you off.



I guess you had a bad experience on some web hosting company sir. I understand your feeling. But try to consider other, study first their services. And trust them, cause all we wanted is the best.


----------

